# Are you interested in competitions?



## Hooked (23/2/19)

Hi Newbies and before I go further, a very warm welcome to all of you  . You have joined an awesome vape community of friendly, helpful people.

Many of the vendors (local and international) hold competitions, which are announced on the forum. However, there are so many new posts every day, it's easy to miss it.

The links to new comps are posted in the *Giveaway Participation and Notification thread*, so all that you need to do is to "watch" only that one thread. Easy-peasy!








Many comps, especially by the international vendors, usually ask participants to tag three people.

If someone has put their name in the *Giveaway Participation and Notification thread* thread as willing to be tagged, *then you may do so*, even if you don't "know" them.

Being tagged doesn't mean that you *must* enter the comp, but it will bring the comp to your attention, in case you missed the original post by the vendor, or missed the link posted in this thread.

Is it worth it to enter comps? Since December 2017 I've won a few local and international comps - apod device, a Joyetech mod, a whole range of juice, a few other juices, an XTAR powerbank and a gorgeous Pico Resin. Is it worth it to enter comps? You decide!

*You've got to be in it, to win it!
*
If you're interested, please sign up here: 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-participation-and-notification-thread.t42885/page-26, 
by asking me to add you to the list of participants. 
I don't add people unless they ask to be added.

Note: The Giveaway and Participation thread is on p.26 at the moment, but it will obviously move on. Just click on the final page number shown at the top, in order to get to the end.​
I hope that you join and, even more so, I hope that you win!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------

